
Kudoster: Thanking people is a habit - burtusak
http://kudoster.com/
======
burtusak
\- Send remarkable kudos to your friends and motivate them to make even more
awesome things!

\- Save thanks from others in one place and you will always have something to
recharge with in a difficult moment!

\- Pin bright moments of your life and share your positive attitude with the
world!

For bright, thankful and attentive people! There are already 641 of us.

